# Help Injured Pigeon



## EdensBird (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I came across a pigeon a few nights ago he was alone in the centre of town grounded, I walked to him he never moved I picked it up and it was very calm. I brought him/her home and examined carefully to find a leg break.

I have been to the vet and they will not treat as they say they do not have the specialist equipment to splint the leg/foot. As one vet passed another on the stairs she said what's in the box? The other said a pigeon they reply was dirty flea ridden things! I asked if I splinted it myself what were the chances of a recovery and guess what, It will be ok but they can only offer to kill it.However these vets operate on birds of prey. Any advice on rehab as I will do it all myself. It is very clean not mites that I can see no smell and is eating and drinking well. Poop seems a nice color and texture and I have it in a large bird cage in the hall with a nest box for it to sleep.


----------



## Peacbackacha (Feb 24, 2013)

He is so lucky that you took kindness on him. He is beautiful. I'm sorry about the attitude of the vets you found. I did a search and found this page:
http://theiwrc.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Duerr_Splinting_Manual_2010.pdf
There is a lot out there on the web if you have to do it yourself:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aj7EBNWRNCQ
I don't have any experience in this, I just am warmed by your kindness. I think he is beautiful, and thank you for your kindness. 
Also, you can find a pigeon club near you maybe who can help?
Keep us updated!


----------



## EdensBird (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you so much, I can not see it suffer or die for no reason, I was wondering if it would be ok to maybe give quarter of an aspirin for pain relief? I hate to think of it in pain. I am sure it is a female but I could be wrong. I will check out the links and keep you posted on progress


----------



## Peacbackacha (Feb 24, 2013)

I just did a quick search on pigeon aspirin and it did not look good! Just research on the web. Is she eating? Drinking? Preening?

All those would be a good sign. Try to find a wildlife rehabber in your area. Not so much that they would be willing to help, but they might. More for advice.


----------



## hong kong pigeons (Sep 30, 2013)

> vet not treat as they say they do not have the specialist equipment to splint the leg/foot. As one vet passed another on the stairs she said what's in the box? The other said a pigeon they reply was dirty flea ridden things!


The vets' attitude were really problematic. Are they offering free curing services? If not, why could they handle in this way? The bird was really unlucky to come across with these vets. 

had you tried another clinic?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for rescuing the bird. I guess the only way now is to splint yourself.
For pain, Metacam (meloxicam) is good. Dosage is 0.2 mg per kilogram of body weight. It is also used by humans.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Whereabouts are you? Just in case we know of a rescue pace in your area.

Breaks do often heal quite quickly, but the problem can be if it knits with the leg in the wrong position.

I wouldn't give human painkillers. Metacam was mentioned, and that is best, but not much good knowing that if you are unable to get it from the vet. Unless you happen to have any for dogs, as some people do.


----------



## EdensBird (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you all, none of the vets here will treat him they all say they will put him down. I am in Stafford Staffordshire. I work with birds of prey so I know I am capable of helping him out  just that my knowledge is more with owls rather than pigeons. I am popping out to get some supplies later need some disinfectants and mite drops, may pop him in the shower later on the spray setting to give him a little bath before I mite treat him. 

There is a place here called amerton farm but they are no good, I hear many tales of them that are not good at all and also I have spoke to past employees and volunteers who say the place is a dump.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Till his fracture heals, I feel bathing can wait.


----------



## Peacbackacha (Feb 24, 2013)

I agree, wait till you have a splint on him before you do anything. The splint needs to be on ASAP.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, Thanks for helping this guy out.
I'm so sorry you're having such negative responses from the vets.
I think if you're well experienced with Owls etc then I think you're by far a better bet for this poor bird at the moment.
Where is the break in the leg. As the others have said, the sooner this is splinted if it's possible, the better.

I'm worried about your comment on Amerton as I have often taken pigeons to them and have thought they were very helpful in taking them over and soft releasing through their release aviary.
Sadly I know they won't keep any bird that is deemed unreleasable though and will euthanize so that does make me wary of taking any bird there unless I'm sure it's ok and just needs some time before release.
I'd appreciate if you do know of any reason they aren't suitable for taking pigeons to in that case as they are on our list of pigeon friendly rescue centres that we give out to people in need so I'd hate to be putting any birds at risk.

There is another site linked to here called Pigeon and Dove Rescue. & Pigeon Protection and Rescue that have a Facebook group and they have a lot of members around the UK too that might be able to help with advice on where and what to do for your pigeon.

Keep us posted on how thing are going and good luck.

Janet


----------



## markbrown (Oct 8, 2013)

Well your everything regarding the pigeons safety looking fine.. You are doing a great work I hope he will be fine soon.. But you should consult with your nearest pegons specialist with your penguin.. He can advise you better..


----------

